# Images?!



## yipman_sifu (Jan 24, 2006)

I have been recently told that I am not allowed to post images except if it was an attachment, So can anyone tell me what does the (Insert Image) button used for. I mean that I read the images policy but could not get the point of such rules, so please guide me.

Thank you

Regards
Yipman Sifu


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jan 25, 2006)

Attatching images is available to Supporting members, Yipman.  It's just one of the lovely perks your $15/year will net you.

Nonsupporting members can, however, insert a hypertext link to an image already on the web.


----------

